# Intel ditches own compiler infrastructure and moves to LLVM



## hardworkingnewbie (Aug 13, 2021)

Intel is right now in the process of embracing LLVM and ditching their own compiler infrastructure. Affected languages are C, C++ and FORTRAN at least. This means that new Intel compilers will be under the hood re-branded LLVM ones, with some Intel additions on top.

Intel claims that benefits of that move are faster build time with Clang, and that they will add their own secret sauce to LLVM in terms of optimization technics. Most of these will get upstreamed, but not all if they are either too new or very specific to the Intel architecture. Intel also claims that their LLVM compilers beat the previous Intel compiler generation performance wise always by a good margin.

This is really ground breaking. It also means that as relevant compiler implementations there will be only left now GCC, LLVM and Microsoft's VisualStudio. This for sure is a big thing for the LLVM community.









						Intel C/C++ compilers complete adoption of LLVM
					

Next generation Intel C/C++ compilers are even better because they use the LLVM open source infrastructure. . I discuss what it means for users of the compilers, why we did it, and the bright future.




					software.intel.com


----------



## ralphbsz (Aug 13, 2021)

There are also still the Portland Group compilers, now owned by someone else. I think they also use the LLVM framework as a frontend.


----------



## Beastie7 (Aug 13, 2021)

__





						Arm Working On Clang C++ For OpenCL 2021 (OpenCL 3.0 Compatible) - Phoronix
					






					www.phoronix.com
				




Good stuff. I found this pretty neat too.


----------

